# Green water/algae bloom



## Pareeeee (Jun 22, 2006)

I know it's not unheard of when tanks are only a few months old to have an algae bloom. I've been trying to get even a little control of it but to no avail.

Background: It started after I added some osmocote root tabs deep under the sand substrate. I pushed the tabs all the way to the bottom with tweezers so I don't know why it's getting into the water column, unless one of the capsules broke near the surface of the sand as I was pushing it down.

Tried so far: 3-day blackout treatment immediately followed by a tank flush - 90% water change. It looked pretty good after this, then went right back to green. I added sponges to the intakes of both filters, and polyfil floss inside my HOB filter. Still green.

Lighting: two 6500k T8 LED bulbs in a converted fluorescent fixture (33Gal/125L) = 22.4 Watts/Litre

Special Concern: I have live plants and don't want to harm them, and most algae treatments that I'm aware of are pretty harsh on plants. I also have snails and shrimp that I don't want to harm with chemicals.


----------



## Pareeeee (Jun 22, 2006)

I just saw the willow branch thread - does it have to be a special type of willow tree or does any species work?


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

You can use UV or diatom filter.

I'm trying to make green water for my daphnia by leaving on the light 24/7.


----------



## Pareeeee (Jun 22, 2006)

Ok I found a UV sterilizer light on Amazon - I heard they can kill fish. How do you protect against that? (I've never used one)


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

If you expose UV to any living thing, it'll damage living cells. UV sterilizers block UV to the outside.


----------



## Pareeeee (Jun 22, 2006)

Ok, so how do I use one? How do I prevent it from hurting my fish and other organisms in my tank?


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

What product did/will you buy?


----------



## Pareeeee (Jun 22, 2006)

mistergreen said:


> What product did/will you buy?


I was looking at this one that goes in the flow of a preexisting filter

https://www.amazon.ca/Mcgrady1xm-Aq...rnid=11192166011&sprefix=aquarium+uv+&sr=8-31


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

I suggest this.
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B07F36F9QN...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=

You just put it in your tank. No worries with installing in your filter or dead animals.


----------



## Pareeeee (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks, it apparently is arriving today! The Excel, lowered lighting and willow branches have improved the cloudiness, but it's kind-of reached a plateau so can't wait to put this filter in as soon as it arrives!


----------

